

Ask PG: How many lines of Arc for a search on Hacker News? - knarf

Perhaps I'm just to blind to see it, but there seems to be no search around here.. 
I mean "I search might prove usefull.."
======
silentbicycle
First off, I don't mean this to sound snide towards the original poster.

If you could use search, you could easily see all of the "there's no search,
use <http://searchyc.com> or google for site:news.ycombinator.com" comments.
It's a question that keeps returning...because there's no search on the main
page. _And it's not in the FAQ, despite being a rather frequently asked
question._ (Nor is it in the little help link next to this window.)

Perhaps there could be a button that says "Search" and _links to
searchyc.com_.

~~~
knarf
exactly - i would gladly have searched for this topic..

------
ynd
Meanwhile use <http://searchyc.com/>

~~~
knarf
thanks - Still I wonder why it's not part of Hacker News and the faq doesn't
say anything about it.

